# Lincoln show (Photo's added)



## jbs61

sorry for being a thicky but how do you confirm your attendance for rally
after paying.?
thanks.....


----------



## geraldandannie

When you book a provisional place on a rally with MHF, you should receive an email. Within that email is a link to confirm your place on that rally.

Otherwise, you can ask one of the rally admins to confirm for you.

Gerald


----------



## scottie

Hi jbs61
if you go to the rally section ,Motorhome Rallies Venues Listing,scroll to the bottom of the page you can confirm your self there,or drop us a line and we will confirm it for you.
see you there.
scottie
rally marshal for lincon show.


----------



## jbs61

*lincolnshire show*

Thanks, Gerald+Scotty,I have confirmed.
Barry


----------



## scottie

*lincon Show Rally*

Hi All
Can I remind that booking to camp with us will close at 9.00am on Friday 4th September.
We have 20 booked up to now,11 non confirmed plenty of room for more.
Hope fully see you there.  
scottie


----------



## lucy2

*Re: lincon Show Rally*



scottie said:


> Hi All
> Can I remind that booking to camp with us will close at 9.00am on Friday 4th September.
> We have 20 booked up to now,11 non confirmed plenty of room for more.
> Hope fully see you there.
> scottie


 would love to attend but having to go to spain for 3weeks duriing the rally, tough but somebody has it to do,


----------



## 96706

Have just booked & confirmed my place ( hopefully).
Aiming to arrive for Breakfast on Friday morning as we are travelling up overnight. 
What time is it ok to arrive, as we wouldn't want to wake anybody up  ?


----------



## scottie

*lincon Show Rally*

Hi ****
I should think the gates will get opened at 8am,we will be waiting to welcome you,bright eyed and,well we will be there to welcome you.

see you there
scottie


----------



## 96706

Thanks scottie,

We'll see you then then :lol: 
MHF badge proudly on display in windscreen along with a flourescent hand waving :roll: :lol: 

****


----------



## scottie

*lincon Show Rally*

Hi all 
Just a reminder the the booking for the lincon show will close at 9.00am on Friday 4th September.that is just over 2 weeks,there was a few members that missed the closing date for pickering,please don't leave it until the last thing.

There is 23 booked there are places for 40,we still have 10 unconfirmed.

hope to see you there
scottie
:wav: :wav:


----------



## 96706

Is there any cycling route info available in and around Lincoln, that we may undertake whilst up at the show?


----------



## scottie

*lincon Show Rally*

Hi ****
Have a look at some of these listed on this web site
http://www.cycle-route.com/ and type in lincon in the search box
hope this helps
scottie


----------



## scottie

*lincon Show Rally*

Hi Again
We now have 7 days left before the pre booking closes for this rally,we still have space for another 15 vans,there are still 8 booked but not confirmed yet,
gypsies

alandsue

Dopeyngrumpy

motorhomer2

rogerandsandra

JimM

UncleNorm

davenlyn

Can you please let me know if you are going or have booked your tickets but have not confirmed on here yet,

ONLY SEVEN DAYS LEFT TO PRE BOOK

thanks
hope to see you all there.
scottie


----------



## 96706

Thanks scottie, 
A15 into Lincoln looks an interesting road to cycle on! Looking forward to meeting some new MHF friends.

****


----------



## dannimac

whee heee! i hadn't realised you were rallying at the lincoln show. Dessie boy, myself and Misty the Hairy Hound are coming down to it on the Saturday to start our 2 weeks holiday around about that area (we are thinking of moseying on to Norfolk after it but I've just read that Lincoln has a cheese restaurant. Num num num!)

So I've put us down as provisionals and just need to get off our bahookies and get the tickets booked.

Looking forward to meeting fellow motorhomefacty folks.

D


----------



## 91502

The cheese society is excellent but is only small so get in before 12 if you want to gaurantee a table for lunch.
The cycle way on the A15 into town is good and you can get on to a link along the canal to the sustran cycleway quite easily.
James


----------



## asprn

JP said:


> The cheese society is excellent but is only small so get in before 12 if you want to gaurantee a table for lunch.
> The cycle way on the A15 into town is good and you can get on to a link along the canal to the sustran cycleway quite easily.
> James


Morning James. Up early? 

Dougie.


----------



## 91502

Dougie
A well deserved rest day. I am sure remember working shifts.
James


----------



## asprn

JP said:


> A well deserved rest day. I am sure remember working shifts.
> James


It seems such a long time ago, James - a week at HQ is a long time. 

Dougie.


----------



## LadyJ

All totally off topic guys :roll: 

Now back on topic :lol: 


Booking for this show closes on 4th September at 9am so you only have 11 days to book folks

The are still 9 on the rally list unconfirmed :roll: so if you guys or gals could let us know when you have booked it would help scottie a great deal.Thanks


Jacquie


----------



## scottie

*lincon rally*

Hi again
We now have 30 booked,10 places left,8 members not confirmed and not that much time left.
Please remember that booking to camp with the group closes on the 4th of september at 9am after that you will not be able to camp with MHF.
thanks for now
scottie


----------



## scottie

hi
Now up to 31 booked,  but still 8 non confirmed,  
scottie


----------



## 115824

*linclon show*

Hi, we have just booked Lincoln Show. see you there

Tom n Lorraine
(gypsies)


----------



## LadyJ

Thank you Tom & Lorraine all confirmed now  

Now there are only 9 days left for booking folks and there are still 6 of you unconfirmed on the rally list 8O they being

UncleNorm
rogerandsandra
motorhomer2
wackwyco
camoyboy

Please get booking and let scottie know you have else he will get in a panic :lol: 

Jacquie


----------



## scottie

*lincon Show Rally*

Hi all
Right now back from the global 01/09/09.
booking closes on the 04/09/09 that is this friday at 9am,we have 3 places left,but still 6 unconfirmed,could the unconfirmed please let me know if they have booked yet or are they going to book,

Dopeyngrumpy
mickp
motorhomer2 
UncleNorm 
camoyboy 
Suto

thanks for now
scottie


----------



## freelanderuk

hi 
i have just booked and confirmed that we will be at this rally will be getting there after dinner on the friday till sunday night, see you all then


----------



## scottie

Good Morning all

Thanks freelanderuk see you there.

We now have only 2 spaces left for this show,but still 5 unconfirmed booking closes this friday 9am.
scottie




mickp 
motorhomer2 
UncleNorm 
camoyboy


----------



## Sonesta

Hi Scottie,

We are really hoping to make it too but haven't booked as yet as we are just waitiing to see if my brother, who has just bought his very first MH, is able to join us too. However, due to the nature of their jobs its hard for them to commit themselves at the moment! 

It looks like we might have to camp in the general camping area this time by the sounds of it, which would be a great shame as we had so much fun with you all at Pickering. :lol: If we were to book a MHF rally pitch through Warners is there any chance whatsoever of fitting my brother in at the last minute if they they could in fact make it as we would like to camp with him and his family if at all possible?

I trust you are both keeping well and that life is treating you kindly?  

Hope to see you soon.

Sue xxx


----------



## LadyJ

Sonesta said:


> Hi Scottie,
> 
> We are really hoping to make it too but haven't booked as yet as we are just waitiing to see if my brother, who has just bought his very first MH, is able to join us too. However, due to the nature of their jobs its hard for them to commit themselves at the moment!
> 
> It looks like we might have to camp in the general camping area this time by the sounds of it, which would be a great shame as we had so much fun with you all at Pickering. :lol: If we were to book a MHF rally pitch through Warners is there any chance whatsoever of fitting my brother in at the last minute if they they could in fact make it as we would like to camp with him and his family if at all possible?
> 
> I trust you are both keeping well and that life is treating you kindly?
> 
> Hope to see you soon.
> 
> Sue xxx


Hi Sue

Unfortunately Warners will not allow any unbooked vans into the clubs parking area

Jacquie


----------



## scottie

Hi Sue
Please add your name to the list,you have until friday 9AM
to book with warneres, it would great if you could come, another social night,but we hope you don't get to use your catch phrase "It's Raining"
we are both fine just cleaning up after the global, hope you can come on with us great fun.
bye for now
george


----------



## Sonesta

Hi Lady J and George,

Just spoke to my brother on the phone and he is going to book with Warners right now and book a MHF pitch. I am going to do likewise as soon as I have submitted this post so please can we confirm both mine and my brothers places at the Lincoln Rally? My brother is a MHF member so as soon as we have confirmation we will inform you.

Thanks for your help.

Sue


----------



## scottie

Hi Sue
Fantastic,
see you there
george


----------



## Boolush

Hi, I'm trying to book a place via www.outandaboutlive.co.uk but it says it can't find my subscription ... I have subscribed with Motorhomefacts (about a month ago) but now can't get any further with the purchase of tickets...

Any ideas of what I'm (or it's) doing wrong?

Thanks,

Hugh


----------



## scottie

Hi Hugh
PM on it's way.
scottie


----------



## Bat-21

*can't find it*

Where's the link for the Lincoln rallie, so we can book!!!


----------



## Bat-21

sorted it ,,,,, sorry ,


----------



## scottie

hi Bat-21
You have added your name to the MHF List,.no problem,have you confirmed with warners yet.
scottie


----------



## scottie

hi Sonesta 
I have sent you a PM
scottie


----------



## scottie

Hi all
The list is now showing fully booked but we still have unconfirmed places,and it is first come first served,we can get more places if needed.
could the remaining unconfirmed please let us know if you are going with MHF.
thanks
scottie

unconfirmed names are.

mickp 
motorhomer2 
camoyboy


----------



## LAZZA

Hi all 
just booked and confirmed for the rally,(a last minute thing)should be there fri aft.
Cheers Lazza


----------



## clianthus

camoyboy is now confirmed.


----------



## scottie

*lincon Show Rally*

Good evening all

Because of late interest in the lincon rally we have extended our numbers from 40 to 50 we still have 2 unconfirmed places.

they are

mickp 
motorhomer2

Just as a reminder booking closes this friday at 9am so please confirm your place with warners and don't forget to tell them you are camping with MHF or you wont be.they only allocate spaces for booked places.
thanks for now
scottie
:wav:


----------



## scottie

Good evening all

This is your last reminder/chance to pre book your place to camp with MHF at this rally,booking closes at 9am friday 04/09/09 tomorrow morning,we have 41 booked but still 2 unconfirmed,any more last minute campers.

thanks
scottie


----------



## dillon

*Re: lincon Show Rally*



scottie said:


> Hi All
> Can I remind that booking to camp with us will close at 9.00am on Friday 4th September.
> We have 20 booked up to now,11 non confirmed plenty of room for more.
> Hope fully see you there.
> scottie


Hi Scottie
We would love to come as we had a good time at Pickering but we are in wales that week but hope to see you on future rallies

Dillon


----------



## havingfun

*lincoln show rally*

hi scottie,
just put ourselves on the list,and have paid for the show,and got their comformation,so could you please confirm us on your list,havingfun,mags and bernie,
thanks,one day i will suss how to confirm myself,

see you soon,mags


----------



## LadyJ

Pre booking has now closed for this show



Jacquie


----------



## 96706

Looking forward to it.
Compiling a list of bits 'n bobs to search out at the show already. 8O 
Will arrive early on the Friday as I'm seeing a customer in Doddington at 0730 hrs (all work & no play eh!) :lol:


----------



## scottie

Hi All
Your tickets should be sent out from today,please check you are booked to camp with MHF
scottie


----------



## 96706

Ours arrrived last week. Says M'FACTS on it. 
Arriving F. Adults /Children 2 
(I'll guess we'll know by Sunday which is applicable  ).

See you then. 
****


----------



## scottie

Hi all
We have 41 confirmed bookings,so in theory we should have 41 motorhomes, :lollease check your tickets are for camping with MHF.

We will be holding a small raffle at Lincoln to go toward rally group funds, if any of you would like to donate a small prize it would be much appreciated. 

Our Contact Phone number for the show,Should you need it for any reason.

is.07727729582 you can also get me on skype phone gtcm42 
see you all there.

scottie


----------



## scottie

Good afternoon all

Well I was wrong again 41 booked but now 42 camping with us,
The Boss Man. :lol: 

scottie


----------



## scottie

Hi again
right we have the list from warners,and it don't tally with the MHF list
On the Warners Booked list are.

Atkinson
bowler
Pilkington
Please let me your user names.

Now
On the MHF list is.

bat_21
freelanderuk
and not confirmed on either list is 
motorhomer2
Can you please check your tickets .
thanks for now
scottie


----------



## freelanderuk

as of today i have not received any tickets yet, i booked and paid for my place threw www.outandaboutlive.co.uk and my order number is 128930, i have the email from them it states i am booked with motorhome facts.com for my camping place 
any chance you can check for me

last name is Lenthall booked for 2 adults


----------



## scottie

Hi all
I have just phoned Warners re bookings,and the good news is there system had a little glitch, :wink: 

bat_21 

freelanderuk 
Have booked to camp with MHF and your tickets will be out before the end of the week,please keep me informed.

and as I said on an earlier post,we had 42 booked to camp,but it now seems we have 45 camping with us.
see you all there.
scottie


----------



## freelanderuk

thanks for letting me know


----------



## TheBoombas

Anyone know if there will be a holding bay at the Lincoln show?

Were travling up from Southampton on Friday around 5pm so I guess we may not get there until around 10ish

The Boomba's


----------



## mygalnme

Hi have been away getting a new knee...we booked on line and I think have been put in this section...so is that all we do???  sorry first timers since joined... :lol: looking forward to meeting folks   
ps have received tickets...


----------



## mygalnme

Sorry Scottie  just scrolled up and seen our name booked with Warners...Bowler...think still under anaesthetic


----------



## scottie

Hi crazyhead 
That is ok ,that is one of the loose ends sorted,I have added your name to the lincoln rally list,so we will see you there.
scottie
george


----------



## scottie

TheBoombas said:


> Anyone know if there will be a holding bay at the Lincoln show?
> 
> Were travling up from Southampton on Friday around 5pm so I guess we may not get there until around 10ish
> 
> The Boomba's


Hi
The gates should close around 9pm,could you not get there a weeeeee bit sooner

.
scottie


----------



## TheBoombas

I'll try Scottie, but at best it's around a four hour trip. unless the wife can get off work early I cant see us getting there till after nine...

Boomba


----------



## JimM

TheBoombas said:


> I'll try but at best it's around a four hour trip. unless the wife can get off work early I cant see us getting there till after nine...
> 
> Boomba


Hi Boomba if the worst comes to the worst there is a good lay-by about 1.5 / 2 miles just past the main camping gates if it helps
It is at the A1500 / B1398 (Middle st / Horncastle lane) jcn we used it a couple of years back good spot 2 or 3 other vans as well so you should not be alone


----------



## TheBoombas

Cheers Jim,
That will do us fine
Thanks for the info.

Boomba


----------



## aldhp21

Got tickets today but they are wrong, wrong date of arrival, wrong registration letters, but it has got motorhomefacts on it. I'll give them a ring on Monday.

Cheers
Alan


----------



## scottie

Hi all

Can you please check your tickets as there has been a couple of little mistakes" Got tickets today but they are wrong, wrong date of arrival, wrong registration letters, but it has got motorhomefacts on it”
Can you please let me know what day you are coming to the show, planning already: wink: 
thanks
scottie


----------



## rogerandsandra

Hi all
Got ours today.........
We are arriving on Friday and our reg starts with G and ends with O.
Our ticket says we arrive on T (assume Thursday) and our reg starts with W and ends with T.
At least it got the M'HOME FACTS right :lol: 
I have emailed them

Sandra


----------



## scottie

Thanks sandra.

scottie
1)


----------



## aldhp21

rogerandsandra said:


> Hi all
> Got ours today.........
> We are arriving on Friday and our reg starts with G and ends with O.
> Our ticket says we arrive on T (assume Thursday) and our reg starts with W and ends with T.
> At least it got the M'HOME FACTS right :lol:
> I have emailed them
> 
> Sandra


Hi Sandra, sounds like you have our ticket and I have yours. Our reg begins with W and ends with T and we are arriving Thursday.

Cheers
Alan


----------



## scottie

Thanks alan

scottie
2)


----------



## 96706

We received ours on 24th August. Arriving on Friday and our reg starts with P & ends with a G .

Our ticket rightly says Arriving F . First letter or Reg is P & last letter is G.

So we are ok !!

PS Not sure whether we class as Adult/Children? Does 59 & 56 still count as children :lol:


----------



## Alemo

Hi Scottie,

We have our tickets and they are correct, arriving Thursday, reg starts W ends K.

Looking forward to seeing you.

Alec


----------



## scottie

**** said:


> We received ours on 24th August. Arriving on Friday and our reg starts with P & ends with a G .
> 
> Our ticket rightly says Arriving F . First letter or Reg is P & last letter is G.
> 
> So we are ok !!
> 
> PS Not sure whether we class as Adult/Children? Does 59 & 56 still count as children :lol:


Hi
Still kids at hart.
thanks
3)

Thanks Alec
See you thursday
scottie
4)


----------



## freelanderuk

tickets arrived this morning and all correct, reg starts with D and ends in N 

see you friday after dinner


----------



## smurfinguk

Hi Scottie
just checked tickets arriving F, reg letters P and C, 2 adults. Looking foward to it
Resa and Eric


----------



## scottie

Hi freelanderuk (chris )
See you friday 
5)

Hi Resa and Eric
See you friday as well
6)
scottie


----------



## scottie

Hi all
Could you please let us know what day you will be coming to the show, and if you have any special needs "disabled"or just bad on the old pins we will try and get you near a road/path if we can,if you want to camp with another unit then please try and arrive together.


We will be holding a small raffle at Lincoln to go toward rally group funds, if any of you would like to donate a small prize it would be much appreciated. 

Our Contact Phone number for and at the show,Should you need it for any reason. 

is.07727729582 you can also get me on skype phone gtcm42 
see you all there. 

scottie


----------



## wackywyco

*Lincoln Show*

Hi Scottie, hoping to arrive Thursday as per booking,but possible hangup delaying us 'till Friday, reg.X-V ok..


----------



## Sgt411

Hi Scottie,

Will be arriving Thursday afternoon. Tickets AIO

Keith and Lynda

Sgt 411


----------



## scottie

Hi wackywycoi 
we will keep a night light on thursday,just in case.if not see you friday.
scottie
7)


----------



## dannimac

we're not there till the Saturday. Don't have all the fun before we arrive!

D


----------



## scottie

Hi Keith and Lynda 
see you thursday.
8)
Hi dannimac
we will save a little for you. see you saturday
9)
scottie


----------



## Bat-21

Hi scottie, should be with you on friday, tickets are ok. reg starts with B ends in F.

see you at the show . thanx john & dee


----------



## jocie

We are coming to the show with our new van, which has just one 3.9 kg propane bottle. As I will probably get a gas tank soon because of the ridiculous price of refills for small bottles, I don't want to buy a second bottle just now. Can anyone tell me if I can trade in my bottle for a full one at the show if it runs out? (It's full at the moment). We have always had 13kg/15kg bottles in our old Hymer,which was well insulated. The new van (a Devon Aztec) will need more heating on if it's cold, and I haven't a clue how quickly I'll get through a 3.9 kg bottle.


----------



## scottie

Hi all

Thanks john & dee see you friday

10)

Hi jocie

There is a calor gas van on site,is that the bigest bottle you can fit in, if you get stuck I should have a 6kg bottle with me,as a spare
see you there
scottie


----------



## camoyboy

Hi Scottie,

We will be arriving Friday pm, although our tickets show Thursday. (They were the prize tickets from Hatton). Couldn't get the extra time off work.

See you then,

Colin and Sara


----------



## Sonesta

Hi George,

Our tickets have arrived and so have my brothers and the details written on them seem to be okay as far as I'm aware. We will both be arriving on the Friday around 6pm. We are going to try and arrive at the same time so that pitching us both together is easier for you.  

We are all looking forward to the show and as my brother and his family are new to motorhoming this will be their first ever rally and their first visit to a motorhome show. They are really excited about it and cannot wait to visit all the accessory stands etc and treat themselves to all those useful and not so useful gadgets that we all tend to have the habit of filling our lockers with! 

We look forward to seeing you all again and I hope "Rab C Nesbitt" is going to be there again! LOL! However, tell him he wont have to walk me home to my van this time as I have gone teetotal since the Pickering show! :lol: :lol: :lol: Well ...... then again - I may just have a wee dram! :wink: 

Sue


----------



## jbs61

*lincolnshire show*

our tickets ok
reg n-f
will arrive thursday
see you then
Barry+Carol


----------



## scottie

Hi Barry & Carol see you thursday.Colin and Sara see you friday and
Sue & Bro we will see you friday,and remember sue,
It's Raining Gilbert, :lol: 
only kidding the sun is going to shine all weekend.
scottie


----------



## Sonesta

Hee hee George. :lol: :lol: :lol: Somehow, I don't think you will ever let me forget "It's raining Gilbert" will you? :lol: :lol: :lol: Oh my word it just goes to show what the ramblings of an inebriated woman can lead to! I hope you don't expect a repeat peformance????? Ha ha ha ha :lol: :lol: :lol: Why do we all think we are comedians/comediennes after a few glasses of wine?????? :roll: :roll: :roll: 

Sue


----------



## JimM

Sonesta said:


> I have gone teetotal since the Pickering show! :lol: :lol: :lol: Well ...... then again - I may just have a wee dram! :wink:
> 
> Sue


Ah dont think so a wee bottle or so,
see you there 8O 
Jim


----------



## scottie

Sonesta said:


> Hee hee George. :lol: :lol: :lol: Somehow, I don't think you will ever let me forget "It's raining Gilbert" will you? :lol: :lol: :lol: Oh my word it just goes to show what the ramblings of an inebriated woman can lead to! I hope you don't expect a repeat peformance????? Ha ha ha ha :lol: :lol: :lol: Why do we all think we are comedians/comediennes after a few glasses of wine?????? :roll: :roll: :roll:
> 
> Sue


Oh Sue,should that say box's not glass's. :wink:


----------



## 91502

Hi all
I don't think we are going to make the show as it's my birthday weekend and we have the week off to build a conservatory but you never know if all goes well we may bring the van up for a couple of nights. 
I am working Sunday and if all is quiet I will be at the Police dog training school at the main gates to the showground if anyone fancies a coffee just come over and ask for Jim. 
If anyone wants any info or advice on Lincoln either before or over the weekend please feel free to PM or give me a text or call on my work phone 07810 855577.
Have fun
James


----------



## LAZZA

Hi Scottie
We should be arriving early Friday afternoon,our tickets start with a P & end in R, and are correct.See you all at the show
Lazza n sue


----------



## jocie

Thanks for your kind offer of an emergency loan of a 6kg gas bottle if our 3.9 one runs out,Scottie. My problem is that there is nowhere I can use anything taller than the 3.9 bottle. I still have 6kg and 13kg bottles from the Hymer, and I wondered if I should bring a 6kg spare and jury rig it from outside with a flexible tube, but I would have to do a bit of internal gas pipe mods to allow this, and I don,t have the time just now! I'll just chance it with one 3.9 kg bottle....


----------



## scottie

Hi jocie 
I would have no problem with that,as long as it was not leaking then its safe.,if you have an empty 6 or 13 kg bottle you could exchange ie for a spare 3.9,I think a fixed tank is called for.

scottie


----------



## 96706

Hi jocie,

Have you tried contacting the show organisers? Usually at these shows there is a CALOR Gasman who sells replacement bottles. Can you live without gas for about 1/2 hour whilst you swop your bottle over ( as long as it doesn't run out overnight  )

If not, we may have a spare 3.9 kg propane bottle, as I hope that we won't use up a 6kg in 3 days 8O 

We are on site from Friday until Sunday.


----------



## jocie

What a decent lot you MHF members are, **** and Scottie, always willing to try to help. I am hoping to get by with the one bottle as we can just wrap up well if it runs out until we get an exchange from Calor or you guys! To be honest both my wife and I are too knackered to think too clearly just now as she unexpectedly had to go into Barts in London four weeks ago for a heart bypass operation. The op went well and yesterday we went back to Barts for a checkup which was O.K. However we are sooo exhausted by it all, and I had to get my old van ready for trade in and collect the new one on 3rd September. We are both really looking forward to chilling out at the Lincoln show as it will be our first break for the last 3 months !! The hospital reckons she will be back fighting fit in 6 months .


----------



## scottie

Hi jocie 
A compleate rest we cant guarantee,unless we tie you down, :lol: 
see you there.
scottie


----------



## trevorf

Hi Scottie

Sorry for late reply, just returned from sunning ourselves in Corfu !!

Our tickets are correct, will be there around lunchtime Thursday.



Trevor & Julie


----------



## dannimac

Well, Jocie, you might be able to have our gas bottles too but only because our gas heating is knackered and the dealers can't take it in to the workshop before we go away. 

Could be a cold night in the dannimac van on Saturday night (btw, Scottie - we'll not be staying Sunday night now - family thing).

So here's hoping for a warm night next Saturday!

D


----------



## Jezport

May pop by on Saturday as a day visitor. Sold our van so will be in the car.


----------



## jocie

Dannimac, as a fellow Glaswegian (although now living in the warm (soft)south)I know you must be used to cauld nights, but if your heater is easily fixable I'd hope that someone at the show might help? I am not a qualified gas person ( but I fix all my and my family's plumbing, central heating, and gas items when I can, including design & install of c.h. systems, and have done for nearly 40 years). So if I can I'd love to help, with advice at least. As far as our gas bottle problem is concerned, I've bought a second bottle to make sure we don't run out!!


----------



## TheBoombas

Hi scottie our tickets are sort of right!! 

The Reg was right but we hope to be collecting our New Van on Wednesday!

Arriving Sat. Will that be a problem? 

Brian

The Boomba,s

PS is it a grass or hard pitch we have at the show?


----------



## JimM

I am not scottie (I am far to young & good looking to be he) but I can tell you that you shall be on grass. :lol:


----------



## scottie

TheBoombas said:


> Hi scottie our tickets are sort of right!!
> 
> The Reg was right but we hope to be collecting our New Van on Wednesday!
> 
> Arriving Sat. Will that be a problem?
> 
> Brian
> 
> The Boomba,s
> 
> PS is it a grass or hard pitch we have at the show?


Hi Brian

As Jim says you will be on grass but if you need I always bring some planks of wood,"short planks" to use under wheels if you need them,and as for the reg,if they do check just tell them you have changed your van,they have your name so they could check if they wanted.
see you there
scottie
ps
jim is the little f-- one you can't miss him :roll:


----------



## dannimac

jocie said:


> but if your heater is easily fixable I'd hope that someone at the show might help? I am not a qualified gas person ( but I fix all my and my family's plumbing, central heating, and gas items when I can, including design & install of c.h. systems, and have done for nearly 40 years). So if I can I'd love to help, with advice at least.


Jocie - thanks for the offer of this - if it's cold enough, we make take up your offer!

Alternatively, few glasses of rum and I won't be able to feel a thing!

D

PS Eeek! Grass - as relative newbies, we haven't yet managed to liberate some of the infamous bread trays. So now we're doubly hoping for a dry warm day.


----------



## 96706

Would be interested to see how the 'bread tray' mats work, as my neighbour next door to my business runs a catering firm. He always throw out quite a few bread trays. 
Have looked at them before but the bases of the trays don't look as if they would support the weight of a van parked on top. 
Note : These baskets are the red large tray type with a diamond pattern 
on the base.


----------



## mygalnme

Hi all looking forward to meeting some of you I will be the one wearing
a gag and boxing gloves :!: cos when we went to Peterborough I persuaded him to change the van and only had other one a year..hence the restrainers :wink: oh and will be on crutches following new knee op,will be first outing.....freedom :!: :!:


----------



## jocie

**** these bread trays you describe are excellent for parking on. We have used two of them for years under the drive wheels when parking on soft grass with our previous vans. They reduce the risk of sinking in and are mainly of benefit in giving you a bit of initial traction when driving off, reducing the chance of wheel slip. If I were you I'd grab the chance of some from your neighbour, and if you don't want em I'd gladly have two more...!!!


----------



## 96706

I'll see what I can do jocie!


----------



## Sonesta

Oh dear ...... Atishoo! Atishoo! 8O 8O I am coughing and spluttering away here - and feel totally rotten!  I just hope I am ok for the weekend! 

Now then George I may have to have a wee dram (Purely for medicinal purposes only I hasten to add!) so tell that lovely brother of yours to have his chivalrous head on again as I may just need escorting back to our van!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: 

See ya all Friday if I'm up to it ........ Cough! Splutter!Sneeze! :roll: :roll: :roll: 

Sue


----------



## trevorf

Sue, just bring another box of red wine. That will soon sort out your cold and cheer you up 8O 8O 8O 

:lol: :lol: :lol: 


Trevor


----------



## scottie

Hi all
Sue.I will just have to bring the big heater,just for you, or ,maybe just another glass of something a bit more Scottish than wine
:wink: 
scottie


----------



## TheBoombas

jocie said:


> **** these bread trays you describe are excellent for parking on. We have used two of them for years under the drive wheels when parking on soft grass with our previous vans. They reduce the risk of sinking in and are mainly of benefit in giving you a bit of initial traction when driving off, reducing the chance of wheel slip. If I were you I'd grab the chance of some from your neighbour, and if you don't want em I'd gladly have two more...!!!


Just off to see if I can give some Bread Trays a new home!
Could be rather handy living near "Mr Kipplings"
They make exceedenly good bread trays!!

Brian


----------



## scottie

Hi Brian
I am very sure that if you get and bring some extra trays they be put to good use by those who don't have any.
thanks
scottie


----------



## nukeadmin

anyone who is attending the Lincoln show who has a spare 5 mins then please come to the MHF stand (249) and come and be captured on audio, see Radio station post here


----------



## scottie

Hi all
I am after a great big favour,Is there any one passing Sale in Cheshire on the way to the lincoln show,I have just bid on a 600watt microwave and won it,now as we live in harrogate,just trying to save my self a trip,as they wont post it.
thanks
scottie


----------



## aldhp21

scottie said:


> Hi all
> glass of something a bit more Scottish than wine :wink:
> scottie


Surely you don't mean "IRN BRU"!!!!


----------



## havingfun

*licoln show*

hi scottie,

its mags, we live just down the road,so lets know the address,and we will pick it up,no bother,cos we,re bringing the banner anyway,we expect to get it to you for early evening, looking forward to as good a time as at warren farm.

mags


----------



## scottie

*Re: licoln show*



havingfun said:


> hi scottie,
> 
> its mags, we live just down the road,so lets know the address,and we will pick it up,no bother,cos we,re bringing the banner anyway,we expect to get it to you for early evening, looking forward to as good a time as at warren farm.
> 
> mags


Hi Mags
You little life saver you,I was just about to set of down there.
I have tried to phone you on your orange phone but no answer .
I will send you a pm with there contact number and address and mine.
thanks for now,
another drink I owe.


----------



## trevorf

Hi George, 

If Mags can't help then its not too far out of our way either. 


Trevor


----------



## scottie

Hi Trevor
I have send mags a pm with all the details,i will need to wait until she picks it up,
I will keep you in mind in case.
thanks for now
george


----------



## scottie

Hi All

EMERGENCY CONTACT NUMBER

Our Contact Phone number for and at the show,Should you need it for any reason.

is.07727729582 you can also get me on skype phone gtcm42 
see you all there.

scottie


----------



## Sonesta

trevorf said:


> Sue, just bring another box of red wine. That will soon sort out your cold and cheer you up 8O 8O 8O
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Trevor


I will stick to white wine I think Trev - it doesn't stain so much LOL :lol: :lol:

I'm starting to feel a bit better today so fingers crossed I should be ok for the weekend and I'm really looking forward to meeting up with you and everyone again. 

Let's hope the weather stays nice (its lovely here today) and if it does then maybe we can all get together in the awning on Friday or Sat night!

See ya soon. 

Sue


----------



## scottie

Hi Sue
Glad to hear your feeling better,and maybe,we could be in the gazebo fri+sat eve,or is that being greedy.
:lol: :lol: :lol: 
scottie


----------



## Sonesta

scottie said:


> Hi Sue
> Glad to hear your feeling better,and maybe,we could be in the gazebo fri+sat eve,or is that being greedy.
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> scottie


No - not at all George, sounds like a fun idea to me! 

See ya Fri.

Sue x


----------



## scottie

hi all
Just getting all my stuff together for lincoln and filled up the generator,tested it,It started first time,and the the first in a while,then i remembered planatgen serviced it for me at the global,money well spent.
Simon has said he will service generators for us at the show for £30. great value,
sorry me going on again

I have posted a contact number for us at the show,if you have any emergencys
We will be setting of tomorrow lunch time,we will check computer before we go any problems give us a shout.
See you all there
scottie
:wav:


----------



## PlanetGen

Hi Scottie, glad she is running fine again. Global really did open my eyes about the mess some Gennies get into! It will be me doing it personally too!!!
Will look forward to seeing you all there.


----------



## 96706

Safe trips to all those of you setting out tomorrow & Thursday.
We'll see you on Friday morning :lol:


----------



## Sonesta

PlanetGen said:


> Hi Scottie, glad she is running fine again. Global really did open my eyes about the mess some Gennies get into! It will be me doing it personally too!!!
> Will look forward to seeing you all there.


Hi PlanetGen,

We have a Honda EU20i generator with gas conversion and we are attending the Lincoln show and staying with the MHF group. Can you service ours for us and if so, do we need to book you in advance? We've had our Honda approx 4 years now and it's never had a service, so I guess it's long overdue? :roll:

Look forward to meeting you. 

Sue


----------



## PlanetGen

Hi Sue, would be a pleasure to service your machine. If you could drop it down early Friday morning? I can call when its finished.
One question, who is that in your Avatar?
Simon


----------



## Sonesta

PlanetGen said:


> Hi Sue, would be a pleasure to service your machine. If you could drop it down early Friday morning? I can call when its finished.
> One question, who is that in your Avatar?
> Simon


Hi Simon,

Thanks for that.  However, we aren't arriving until the Friday teatime so what about Saturday sometime? Also where do you want me to drop it off?

It's funny that you ask about my avatar as you are not the first to ask who she is. However, she is not a real person, just an avatar I came across on the internet. I liked it immediately as I found it quite calming to look at but I never thought for one minute anyone would wonder who she was! I bet you thought it was me didn't you? Hee Hee :lol: :lol: :lol: It's quite comical really but a lot of the male members on here comment on my avatar and I'm now beginning to think that you males must be captivated by it and then for some reason you jump to the conclusion that she must be me!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: Oh dear, I am soooo sorry to disappoint all you men and for causing you to get all hot under the collar but regretfully I look nothing like her at all!  However, after all the male attention she seems to attract I really wish I did though! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Sue


----------



## scottie

Good Morning Campers

Sue.once seen never forgotten,and your personality out shines her looks.   
and you are going out you can leave your geni with us for simon,as we are stuck there most of the time.
george


----------



## Sonesta

scottie said:


> if you are going out you can leave your geni with us for simon,as we are stuck there most of the time.
> george


Morning George, 

Thanks for the offer re the genny - it is much appreciated and we would like to take you up on your offer please. 



scottie said:


> Good Morning Campers Sue. once seen never forgotten and your personality out shines her looks.


Hey George ........ Is this your polite way of saying I'm a MINGER??????? Ha ha ha ha :rofl:

Sue


----------



## bigbazza

O h Sue, how could such words come out of your mouth, I know your Avatar is a self portrait. :wink:


----------



## Sonesta

bigbazza said:


> Oh Sue, how could such words come out of your mouth, I know your Avatar is a self portrait. :wink:


No - this is my self portrait Bazz :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## aldhp21

Sonesta said:


> No - this is my self portrait Bazz :wink: :wink: :wink:


Hi Sue, I recognise you now   

Cheers
Alan


----------



## Sonesta

aldhp21 said:


> Hi Sue, I recognise you now
> Cheers
> Alan


Hee hee hee hee! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Sue


----------



## bigbazza

Corrrrrr, even better


----------



## PlanetGen

Hi Sue, either leave it with Scottie or drop it down to the Planet Stand. I will do it over the course of the day as an when I get 10 minute bursts!
Also yes I did think the Avatar could have been you or a relative!
Will look forward to meeting you.
Simon
ps bet your not a minger!


----------



## scottie

*Show's all ready*

Well here we are ready and waiting for you all.

On entry to the showground, follow the road straight ahead.
Watch out for the yellow MHF direction arrows.
Continue down the road,past the clocktower on your right and turn right straight after the fire brigade. Follow the grass road round, turn left just before the odd looking brick gazebo.

You should see "Culloden" and the MHF banner directly in front of you.
Hurrah!! see you soon.


----------



## stewartwebr

*Lincoln Show : Free Childrens Tickets*

We will be arriving at the show tomorrow. We are not camping with MHF due to leaving it too late.

I have 3 childrens tickets going for free if anyone has a use for them. Drop me a PM and we can meet up.

Enjoy the show 

Stewart


----------



## Jezport

We are visiting on Saturday as a day visitor, so could use a child ticket please.


----------



## scottie

Good Morning Campers

Please Note
If you need water then fill up at the brick building on the left hand side on the way in as there is no water point on our pitch
SORRY
scottie


----------



## 96706

Form a chain gang folks! :lol:


----------



## LAZZA

*Thanks Lincoln Show*

Hi All
We would just like thank George & Angie for their hard work and effort to make the show a great weekend.The quiz was a great ice breaker .Thoroughly enjoyed it.
 Lazza (larry n Sue)


----------



## Bat-21

*Lincoln*

Hi to all,

We would like to say the same as Lazza ,A Big thank you to George & Angie for a Great weekend, We met up with friends and made new ones we hope , Thanx again (Bat-21) John & Dee.

PS. Thanx to the man in the moon, (what a Laugh) :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 96706

Made it home at 2115, some 6 hours after leaving. Good old M11 & M25 8)

Had a really good time & made some new friends 

Now don't forget

"Cough" 
The man in the moon
has 2 eyes
a nose
and mouth

:roll: 8O :roll: :lol:

*Yes* or *No*


----------



## Jezport

Nice to have met a few of you while on our flying visit to the show. 
I cant believe how many dealers are happy to display dirty motorhomes with broken fittings, stained upholstery etc. Glad we have found our new MH elswhere.


----------



## freelanderuk

we both enjoyed the weekend at the show and what a bunch of friendly people , it was just a shame that we could not get there earlier and leave later. 

thank George & Angie for the quiz, what was the answer to #5


----------



## 96706

What were the answers to 1-40?!!!!! Sorry forgot to hand our entry in but there were some notable gaps 8O There seemed to be a lot of coffins in evidence !! 8O


----------



## Sonesta

Hi there,

Once again we had a fabulous weekend. What a great bunch of fun loving and nice people you all were and it was so nice meeting you all.  I just can't wait for the next one and i'm just sad that it probably wont be until next year now!!!!! This was my brother and his wife's first ever rally as they have only owned their first motorhome for about a month or so but they had a great time too and said they plan to do many more of them!  

I cannot recall the usernames of the nice couple sat next to us but they own a Hobby MH and they were lovely. Must confess their exciting tales of motorhoming around Ireland has certainly wetted our appetites to visit there and we are now planning a trip to Ireland thanks to their tips and advice etc.

Thank you so much George and Angie for yet another great MHF rally and thank you both so much for the kind loan of your generator whilst ours was being serviced etc. By the way isn't Simon (Planet Generators) a right hunk? Oooh my goodness, I wish I was 25 years younger - cos they sure didn't make em like that when I was that age! Hee hee! 8O But it has to be said ........ he is very pleasant on the eye ladies!!!!!!!! :wink: 

I loved seeing my hero Rab C Nesbit again (I am only joking Jim cos it's only your voice that resembles Mr Nesbit!)  I reckon Rab C must have breathed a huge sigh of relief that he didn't have to escort me back to my MH this time but I was a good girl and I kept my alchohol consumption within my limits on sat night! Hopefully, I behaved myself and didn't show myself up too much! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Anway, It was nice meeting old friends again and just as nice to meet new ones and I hope everyone got home happily and safely? 

Sue


----------



## alandsue

Thanks to Angie & George for organising a brill weekend. Enjoyed meeting friends old (as in met before not in age) and new. Look forward to meeting you all again in the future.

Sue and Alan


----------



## LittleGreyCat

This explains the continuous stream of motorhomes we saw when coming back from Nottingham on Sunday.

After the first ten we decided we should only wave to other Hymers.

After the first ten Hymers we decided to focus on driving


----------



## Sonesta

freelanderuk said:


> we both enjoyed the weekend at the show and what a bunch of friendly people , it was just a shame that we could not get there earlier and leave later.
> 
> thank George & Angie for the quiz, what was the answer to #5


Oh dear we were the ones who had to draw question number 5 (well our 6 year old little niece did it for us in the end) but it was a hard one as we hadn't ever even heard of this TV programme let alone got any idea how to draw it! 

Anyway, I could see all those taking part in the quiz all looking confused and puzzled when they came to our MH to view our piece of artwork hee hee!!!!!! So I guess our interpretation was pretty hard to figure out? I will put you out of your misery and tell you what it was meant to be! The name of the tv programme was "New Tricks" :roll: :roll: :roll:

Sorry it wasn't an easy one to understand but on the last rally we had to draw pub signs and we got The Anchor - now that was quite simple for us but I guess we can't have it easy every time! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Sue


----------



## smurfinguk

Hi All
thanks to George and Angie. We had a great weekend and did not want to leave Sunday. Looking forward to next gathering. We were lucky leaving later as we managed to avoid the worst of the traffic jams. You lot up north are so lucky not to have to spend energy trying to avoid the M25 
Anyway stay safe all
Resa and Eric


----------



## trevorf

Thanks again to George & Angie for their sterling effort as rally marshals ably assisted by Jim of course. A good time was had by all and definitely the best weather of any rally we have been on. 

Amazingly we managed to win the picture quiz 8O 8O Feel a bit guilty as I had to flirt with a few ladies and torture a few men to get the answers :wink: 

Even better news we received a phone call from the show organisers today to say we had won the Red Cross raffle first prize of £150   
Just need to win another 200 or so raffles so we can buy the shiny new motorhome we saw    

All together now:- 

The man in the moon has ..... 

damn, got it wrong again 
:? :? :? 


Trevor & Julie


----------



## RichardandMary

Just like to add our thanks to George & Angie for all their hard work in making this a really good & friendly rally.   

Regards
R/M


----------



## davenlyn

We would like to say thanks to George and Angie too for another great rally, we had a lovely time.

Dave and Lynne


----------



## JimM

Scottie & angie have bluffed their way through another one with there normal flair & panache
Well done you two.
By the way we just beat the RTA on the Humber Bridge 
(Back logs of over an hour)
:lol:


----------



## PlanetGen

Hi all, just wanted to say thanks to all of our new customers I hope you are all happy. I also wanted to say thanks to the great organizers, Scottie especially who saved me much embarrassment with the fuel situation!
Also thanks to Sue for the great comments, you said your avatar was lovely and you were not, I disagree!!!
Hope all of you are happy and I really enjoyed speaking with you all. Glad the Planet van proudly wears a MHF badge.
Simon


----------



## Sonesta

PlanetGen said:


> Hi all, just wanted to say thanks to all of our new customers I hope you are all happy. I also wanted to say thanks to the great organizers, Scottie especially who saved me much embarrassment with the fuel situation!
> Also thanks to Sue for the great comments, you said your avatar was lovely and you were not, I disagree!!!
> Hope all of you are happy and I really enjoyed speaking with you all. Glad the Planet van proudly wears a MHF badge.
> Simon


Hi Simon,

Ooh now then ...... flattery WILL get YOU anywhere!!!!!! :wink:

Seriously though - thanks for all the trouble you went to with our Honda genny and we appreciated the time and trouble you took to diagnose the problem. Will look forward to you fitting the spare part at the NEC for us and by the way, it is running a lot better now that you have given it a service 

Thanks again. 

Sue


----------



## Sonesta

trevorf said:


> Even better news we received a phone call from the show organisers today to say we had won the Red Cross raffle first prize of £150
> Just need to win another 200 or so raffles so we can buy the shiny new motorhome we saw
> Trevor & Julie


Hi Trev & Julie,

Firstly great news at winning £150 - I bet that was a lovely suprise?

However, bad news re the shiny new motorhome you've got your eye on I'm afraid! If its the same MH you are referring to that we were both drooling over when we bumped into you, then I'm sorry to inform you both that you can't have it ,cos we've already put last saturday's lottery winnings down as a deposit on it! Mind you it was only a tenner - so do you think the manufacturer will take our interest seriously? :lol:

Nice to have met you both again and I'm glad you had a good time also.

Sue


----------



## trevorf

Hi Sue

Not sure a tenner would be enough deposit on that one 8O (Just to explain to everyone else, it was the 9m long RS at £115,000).

Had our eye on an LMC at about half that price, with a Burstner a very close second.


Trevor


----------



## domannhal

Hiya folks! Is that the right accent to go with my fantastic raffle prize? In case you were'nt there it was a black suede cowboy hat, and it's lovely. Now we'd like to thank Angie and George for a great weekend, and all the other members for their brilliant company. We've still got some "pudding wine" left if you'd like to bid for it!!!!!!!


----------



## SteveandSue

George & Angie
Thank you very much
Thank you yery much
Thank you very very much.................
Thank you very very very much .........................
Steve & Sue


----------



## Ginamo

*Lincoln Show*

What a great Show rally!

Many thanks to George and Angie for all their hard work. It was one of the best weekends yet. When we had been round the Show, Angie had organised one of her quizzes to keep us entertained. George must have cycled miles making sure everyone was O.K. and settled.

It was much appreciated especially since they were both so busy making sure everyone one else was having a great time they only managed a brief visit to the Show themselves.

Alec and Gina


----------



## JimM

Forgot to mention in my other post 
Never mind the show, never mind the rally, not even the Ivy League !!!!
the best part

Sue`s Cake was the highlite.
Many thanks flower


----------



## TheBoombas

Now the Man in the Moon................

Many thanks Angie & George for all your hard work
great company great fun

We are still making our way back to Southampton!
Many thanks for whoever it was (Sorry never got your name) that gave us that great location for wildcamping nearby the sea.
Stunning views to wake up to..

Brian & Lorraine
The Boomba's


----------



## 96706

Do tell Brian! :lol:


----------



## JimM

Hey Sue

New avatar Dose this one mean Gilbert It`s raining ? 

:roll:


----------



## an99uk

*Lincoln Show 2009*

Well! what can I say?

What a great crowd you all were. Even the weather was kind to us.
Thank you for saying such nice things about us.

Congratulations to Trevor and Julie (TrevorF) who won the TV programme quiz. It was quite a tough one, some of the drawings even had me a bit stumped and I knew what programmes they were meant to be. Well done to you all.

Thank you all who donated prizes especially Sonesta (love the new avatar) who contributed all the VW novelties together with several other prizes. We raised £85 towards the rally fund.

Remember the man in the moon? his cough is better now :lol

Edited trying to add photo link


----------



## mygalnme

Hi everybody,sorry a bit late just got back from visiting friends after a really great rally...enjoyed everything especially meeting so many of you, thanks to Scottie and Mrs Scottie sorry didn,t get to meet you properly but appreciated your hard work and enjoyed the quiz, was a good way to meet folks and have a good laugh, hope to see you again in the future, ttfn Margaret and Tony


----------



## trevorf

Link to photo's

Lincoln photo link


----------



## Sonesta

*Re: Lincoln Show 2009*



an99uk said:


> Thank you all who donated prizes especially Sonesta (love the new avatar) who contributed all the VW novelties together with several other prizes. We raised £85 towards the rally fund.
> 
> Remember the man in the moon? his cough is better now :lol
> 
> Edited trying to add photo link


Aw you are quite welcome Angie and I'm pleased the prizes helped to raise funds for future rallys. 



JimM said:


> Hey Sue - New avatar Dose this one mean Gilbert It`s raining ?
> 
> :roll:


Hee hee - it does Jim! Seeing as you lovely lot have given me that phrase as my catchphrase now I thought it seemed applicable somehow! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Hi

We didn't make Lincoln,but just looked at the photo's, Brilliant :!:


----------



## an99uk

*Photo*

What about this one?


----------



## GHN

*Good show - shame on 1 individual*

Its the first rally/show we have stayed at - weather was good, show was good, entertainment excellent, pitch and facilities were good, company was good.

What a pity about the man (on an electric bike) who was asked by a marshall to keep his dog (doberman type) on a lead became so aggresive and threatening that I and another person felt it necessary to go and support the marshall.

Even more annoying was to find myself with a flat tyre on Sunday morning which has subsequently been found to have had a dart type object through the side wall necessitating a new tyre (£124).

The sad man I have referred to above was seen by a 'neighbour' to be enjoying watching me pump the tyre up - so I've concluded that this malicious damage was done on Sat eve whilst we were out by this man.

It just shows that 99.9% of motorhomers are nice people - shame on that man!!


----------



## scottie

Hi GHN
Just to clear things up,I was sorry to read about your trouble, can you tell me who you were camped with,I would hate to think it could of been an MHF Member.
Thanks for now
scottie
Rally marshal at Lincoln for MHF


----------



## PlanetGen

Hi peeps, I feel I should contribute to the Raffle as I came up for a drink or three on Saturday night, so I will put in £15 to make it up to £100! 
Let me know how to get the money to whoever,.
Simon


----------



## an99uk

*Lincoln raffle*

Hi, it's Brokeback Simon, :lol: :lol: 
That is very generous of you.

You did put your small change in the bucket already but if you really want to add to the raffle you can. 
All the money raised from this rally is going towards the rally group funds for future ventures.
I will catch you at the next rally, give you chance to save up. :lol:


----------



## wackywyco

*Lincoln show*

Hi,any chance of having the answers to the quiz? just so we can see how we got on please..


----------



## an99uk

*Lincoln show quiz*

I can give you the answers if you can remember what you wrote.

1. The Bill 2.News at Ten 3.Coronation Street,4. Eastenders 5.New Tricks 6.Waking the Dead 7.Dr Who 8.Weakest Link 9. Match of the Day 10.Countdown 11.Big Brother
12.Watch Dog ( all those I secretly laughed at when you were outside my van asking each other if there was such a programme as 3o'clock dog, you did give me a laugh)
13.Spring Watch 14. void
15.Stars on Sunday 16.Dad's Army
17.Only Fools and Horses 18.One Foot in the Grave 19.Magic Roundabout 20.Bill and Ben 21."Z" Cars 22.Bread (the most original) 
23.Blue Peter 24.Boy's from the Black Stuff 25.Blind Date
26.Master Chef 27.Pennies from Heaven 28.World at War 
29.Top of the Pops 30.Black Adder 31.Jewel in the Crown 
32.Prime Suspect 33.Porridge 34.Cracker 35.Father Ted 
36.Spitting Image 37.Drop the Dead Donkey 38."A" Team 
39.Singing Detective 40.Emmerdale 41.Tom and Jerry
42.Popeye 43.London's Burning 44. Animal Hospital 
45.Six Foot Under.

Until I did this quiz I didn't realise just how many programmes had dead bodies and graves featured in them. Just goes to show the kind of programmes that make up the top 100 TV programmes of all time.
Guess why I didn't choose number 4? The Naked Civil Servant, imagine the drawing :lol:


----------



## aldhp21

Thought I'd use my 100th post :wav: to say a big thanks to George and Ange for last weekend.

Having George around is a bit like going away with your dad. Always has a solution to any problem and a very calm manner of going about it.

Also thanks to Eric for the tickets for the Saturday night show. The "dictionary of soul" with supremes and Roy C Hemingway in the 1st half of the show were fantastic. Unfortunately is started to go downhill with the "Lionel Richie" act and we could only take the 1st two songs from "Sounds of the four tops". Ah well back to the gazebo.

Cheers
Alan (the paper boy!!)

ps Jim, look after the mallet :turn-l: :turn-l: :turn-l:


----------



## GHN

*Malicious tyre damage at Lincoln show*

Thanks for responding George and Angie - we were parked on the CC area just near Gate1 - the suspect was on the disabled area!! I too hope that he wasn't an MHF or CC or CCC etc member!!


----------



## scottie

aldhp21 said:


> Thought I'd use my 100th post :wav: to say a big thanks to George and Ange for last weekend.
> 
> Having George around is a bit like going away with your dad. Always has a solution to any problem and a very calm manner of going about it.
> 
> Also thanks to Eric for the tickets for the Saturday night show. The "dictionary of soul" with supremes and Roy C Hemingway in the 1st half of the show were fantastic. Unfortunately is started to go downhill with the "Lionel Richie" act and we could only take the 1st two songs from "Sounds of the four tops". Ah well back to the gazebo.
> 
> Cheers
> Alan (the paper boy!!)
> 
> ps Jim, look after the mallet :turn-l: :turn-l: :turn-l:


Hi Alan/paper boy/3 salesman/son

Ah thanks ,me a dad again, you know I cant sit down too long,but as you say i would rather try and help as just sit and watch.as for cool,don't know if angie would agree. :roll:

Hi GHN
We did hear stories about vans being shot at from passing cars on the main road,next year come and join our group,hopefully be in the same place as this year,
if jen puts in a good word for us.#

A bit of walk to the show but it was a good pitch.no passing traffic.only dog walkers

scottie

And last but not least,Thanks to all of our members who were at the rally,you made it another successful one,
To and new friends and old ones as well.
Thanks for helping us make it another good one.      
scottie


----------



## Sonesta

Hi George & Angie,

Hope you are both ok and not working too hard?  

Would you be able to tell me what the username of the couple is that myself and Gilbert were talking to in the Gazebo on the sat night when we all got together for a drink. The guy was sat next to Gilbert if that helps at all? They were such a nice couple and full of information re wildcamping in and around Ireland and would love to contact them to enquire about some of the places they told us about.

Thank in advance.  

Love n hugs.

Sue x

PS Have you got your new genny yet and if so are you pleased with it?


----------

